# Window removal



## bmb1uk

Hi fellow m/h friends,need to remove a/s exec window,can you help,or do i use my 10 lb hammer regards BAZ.


----------



## trevorf

Depends what type it is, if not the expensive flush fitting Seitz type then just lift all the way up to around 30deg from vertical and it will pop off.

Not sure about the Seitz type, never had to do one :? 


Trevor


----------



## Zebedee

trevorf said:


> . . . never had to do one :?
> Trevor


Spykal has. :wink:

He'll be around later I expect. 

Dave


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Hi,

If you dont get any positive answers, you are welcome to give Glenn or Ian a ring and ask them.

Regards

Peter


----------



## twinky

If its like the seitz type with the integral inner blind/fly screen they clamp the wall by screwing the inside to the outside. 

The outside should be sealed/glued to the outside wall so should need that bead cutting. I would have thought that it would be safer and potentially less damaging to try and cut the bead from the inside once the inner half as been removed. Have someone supporting the frame from the outside in case it falls off  .

I only know this because I have just been reading the installation instructions for the seitz windows.


----------



## spykal

Zebedee said:


> trevorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> . . . never had to do one :?
> Trevor
> 
> 
> 
> Spykal has. :wink:
> 
> He'll be around later I expect.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Hi Baz

Zebedee is nearly right :lol: I have had to replace the window on the nearside of my Executive after an argument with a hedgerow tree but it was an insurance job so the factory service workshop did it for me.

You have not said why you need to remove the window. Is it because of a leak? The large side windows do sometimes develop a leak around the frame. The factory workshop way of curing this is to remove the window frame and refit but I cured a small leak on my offside one by carefully cleaning all the way around behind the frame where it touches the side of the van. I then put a bead of clear sealer around the frame making sure that it was squeezed well into the small gap. That was about 5 years ago, no problems since ( but my fingers are crossed :lol: )

Mike


----------



## Zuma

I replaced the n/side body to frame seal on an 02 exec in 2008.

Before you start you will need a roll of butyl seal, which i got from A/S Willersey for £5.00,some white spirit, a sharp flat blade and a stubby crosshead screwdriver.

1. First remove the seat backrest 
2. Remove all of the screws from the internal fabric window surround
3. Remove surround, which will come away with blind attached.
4. You will now see a series of clamps holding the frame in place, which you have to remove
5. Now, with the window CLOSED exert light pressure from the inside whilst an assistant carefully eases the knife between the frame and body outside. Once the seal has been broken in one place you will be able to continue by exerting slightly more pressure from inside. You must keep the window closed to stop it from buckling.
6. Once the frame out remove the old butyl seal from both frame and van body using white spirit.
7. When all areas are clean and dry attach new butyl seal to van body starting from the bottom (this ensures an unbroken run of seal along the top and sides)
8. Carefully replace frame with the help of an assistant and clamp back in, I tightened the clamps as if re-fitting a wheel ie tightening opposite clamps in rotation.
9. Re-fit internal surround.

The job took me about 5 hours and several phone calls to A/S Willersey!

If you require more info let me know.

Mark


----------



## CliffyP

bmb1uk said:


> Hi fellow m/h friends,need to remove a/s exec window,can you help,or do i use my 10 lb hammer regards BAZ.


Leave it unattended in Liverpool, all the widows will be out plus the door  Job Done 8O


----------



## bmb1uk

Many many thanks to all that replied ,especialy Zuma for his very detailed
reply regards BAZ  :lol:


----------

